# First Hatchling Elongated Tortoise



## Huckleberry (Mar 8, 2017)

After 142 days of waiting, out popped this 32 gram, extra-scuted baby. We are so excited!!!

Here's a couple video clips of the little cutey:


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 9, 2017)

Amazing photos - thanks for sharing. I love this species.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2017)

Well worth the wait! How exciting for you.


----------



## Farcryjj (Mar 14, 2017)

It's super cute and it is still folded!


----------



## cdmay (Mar 15, 2017)

Sigh....one of my favorite species--that I've never kept!
Beautiful heads.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Mar 15, 2017)

Worth the wait indeed. Congrats!


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 15, 2017)

TOO adorable by FAR!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 30, 2017)

Here's a time-lapse of the second egg from this clutch. Took 155 days of incubation. I was concerned my temps in the incubator were too low (averaging 82 F), yet here are some more split scutes. I think they're cute.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats! ! ! ! !


----------



## surfergirl (Mar 30, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------

